# where to get Schmidt converters



## glycerine (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the Schmidt converter that comes with the nicer fountain pens from CSUSA, the one with the silver strip that has "Schmidt" in black.  Does anyone know where I can get more?  I don't see them for sale individually on CSUSA's site... or PSI.


----------



## monophoto (Oct 1, 2010)

PSI has them, but you have to work at it to find them.  They call them 'pumps' for some reason - must be a Philly thing.  Catalog number is PKMAJFPP5 - five for $7.50 versus five for $5.95 for the standard variety.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Arizona S. and Bear Tooth Woods did have them. I find the AS website uncommonly user "unfriendly" but they do have most things, if you look hard enough. I finally found them using the site's search function using keyword "nibs".


----------



## glycerine (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Louie!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 1, 2010)

And thanks Andy!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 1, 2010)

Jeremy, if you only need  one or two, I have a few of the kits ones can send to you. Drop me a PM.


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 1, 2010)

I sell them on my website with other Schmidt items.
http://richardlgreenwald.com/converter-p-113.html


----------

